# Yellowfin tuna caught on the Florida Fisherman ll



## Harbison

Yellowfin tuna caught on the Florida Fisherman ll
10 A.M. Friday, March 10, 2017, major excitement time. The March full moon is 3/12 @ 10:54 A.M. We will be fishing a couple of days before the full of the moon. It just does not get any better than that. Think Chicago's Mr. Brian Baek is excited? You would be too if you caught the only yellowfin tuna ever caught on the Florida Fisherman ll:


And now the rest of the story. 
Leading the way is Chef Tammy and the man himself, Captain Dylan Hubbard:



When first mate Will McClure speak, we listen:

To sleep or troll? That is the question:


----------



## Harbison

Tuna number 2 for Mr. Larry Miller:

Dinner time, Chef Tammy time. Jersey Girl's chicken Alfredo is the best of the best:

Still hungry? Not with Chef Tammy around:

Hope the fish are, 'still hungry.' Well!






All that 'catching' made us hungry. Gotta admit...we in the deep South know how to eat:


----------



## Harbison

And fish! All gag grouper & American red snapper were returned home to fight another day. June can't come soon enough:

Looks like that porgy knows how to eat also:

Mates Will & Jon form a cohesive, 'well-oiled', team. Both are always more than willing to 'go the extra mile!' And it shows:


Captain 'Middle Grounds' Matt introduced Will to the Florida Fisherman ll over twelve years ago. Will was born in Shelby, North Carolina:

Will is a happily married family man with a beautiful, loving, wife, Will and Kara have been married for five years.
Quiet! Don't tell Will but Kara promised me one of her delicious cup cakes for saying that.Then, sixteen months ago, came the joy of their young lives, Ms. Madison McClure:

Will is every bit as caring about his guest on the Florida Fisherman as he is about his family:


Think Will is not more than willing to, 'go the extra mile'? 
Think again:

Captain Garett Hubbard, and fishing Coach, Mr. john Martin, are also more than willing to go that mile to see that we 'catch'; not just fish:


And it shows:

Mr. Larry Miller, one of the best, goes to work:





And, never to be forgotten, Mr Eddie Sumrall:


Will ALWAYS makes sure our fish are properly iced down. No small deal when we are talking about thousands of pounds of fish:

With a gaff or a camera, Jon is always there: (Jon's biography coming soon)

We are seeing way too many of the dreaded lion fish. Did you know that they are excellent eating? 

Will is 'one of a kind':


----------



## Harbison

Think Ed can only catch barracuda? Think again! If it swims, Ed can catch it:

Here is something we seldom see, a commercial boat. We are both much stronger if we work together:

Saturday evening, we have been fishing for over 24 hours. Time to start thinking about hitting our bunks:

One last mangrove snapper before

dinner. And not just any dinner, a Jersey Girl, seasoned to perfection, flavorful, tender, roast beef dinner over perfectly seasoned, steamed, rice and vegetables. If there has ever been a heaven on earth, this is it:

After a great night's sleep, it's time to get up, get moving, and start thinking about doing it all over again:

Once again we are greeted by the hard working, dedicated, biologist of our FWC. This is real data, real accountability:

Look at that mountain of fish. Even the man himself, Captain Dylan Hubbard, is all smiles:

Talk about smiles! Look at Madison's daddy:


----------



## Harbison

Talk about a trip to remember. Mr. Brian Baek will NEVER forget 'Yellowfin tuna caught on the Florida Fisherman ll'. Chicago will never be the same:

Captain Garett Hubbard is proud to hand out jack pot money for the winning grouper at 14.0 pounds, snapper 9.2 pounds, and amber jack 31.5 pounds:

The Florida sails again Tuesday, 3/14/17. Can't make that one. Will be wild boar hunting at Bear Bridge Ranch. Full report, with in the woods pictures & an action packed video to follow. Then, on 3/31, it's 'catching', not just fishing. 

Want to see Mr. Baek battle the only yellowfin tuna ever caught on the Florida Fisherman ll? Catch the action in this short, action packed, video. 
Click on the following Youtube link)


https://youtu.be/Sn0w4FD8d6Y

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Another great report Bob. So good to see you back in the saddle again! :thumbsup:


----------



## amarcafina

Hum,


----------



## atlantacapt

scamp


----------



## MrFish49

Great report, will come down there to fish one day.


----------



## Harbison

Thanks guys. Problems solved. Grouper: Gag fishing has been great. All gags, along with red snapper, are properly vented & released. The grouper in the picture are scamp & red. Thank you for asking. 
Guys, it would be a pleasure to welcome you to the Florida Fisherman. Let me know when you are coming. I will feature you in my report.


----------



## WhyMe

What a mess of fish. Nice report.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison

Thank you so much. What a state we live in ! 
Fished on the Florida Fisherman ll; then, hunting with Bear Bridge Ranch: 




Check out the video:

https://youtu.be/au34Mk8wI5E


----------

